# Cypripedium macranthos



## tenman (May 2, 2021)

Heaved a sigh of relief after the windstorm (that gave TX and OK softball-sized hail) spared my cyps (and the 36ºF nighttime low - after 80ºF days last week), as some were just opening and some just about to open - their most fragile moments. Three flowers on this one. Grown in a raised bed (our 'soil' here consists of one part rock, one part compacted clay and one part maple roots, so terrestrial orchids will not survive in it), in a "1 gallon" pot, in the Raising Rarities mix (Roger Zelinski [sp?]) may have been a character, but he was generous and was a master cyp grower). Here at 40ºN, 83ºW


----------



## monocotman (May 2, 2021)

Excellent!
David


----------



## GuRu (May 2, 2021)

Lovely dark colouration especially the first one.


----------



## abax (May 3, 2021)

WOW! I don't usually like very dark flowers, but this one is an exception. It's
gorgeous. I'm so glad the Cyps and you got through that horrible weather. Got
rather nasty here too.


----------

